# 20" & 22" Lexani Wheels Wraith in gloss black Deep Concave | AudioCityUSA | NOW IN ST



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*20" & 22" Lexani Wheels Wraith in gloss black Deep Concave | AudioCityUSA | NOW IN ST*


We now have the Distinct Lexani Wheels Wraith design in stock in 20" & 22" staggered fitments. 
available in 20x8.5 & 20x10 and in 22x9 & 22x10 deep concave. 
wheels are blank and can be drilled to any bolt pattern in 5 lug. 
for any detailed information feel free to give us a call
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/H5auqb


__
https://flic.kr/p/H5auqb
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/HRiCyC


__
https://flic.kr/p/HRiCyC
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/H5awTs


__
https://flic.kr/p/H5awTs
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/HzzFpQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/HzzFpQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

